# Slabs in the dark!!!!!!!



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

So me and a buddy went after work so around 11pm an even in a east blow laid into a legendary night of crappie. 66 fish in under two hours and here are three of the biggest one was 16.25 other over 15














while my buddy dj here is alot smaller than me at 6,2 270 he still a good size boy should tell ya how big these fish were by the way all catch and release good luck guys and as always FISH On !!!!!!


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Those are some nice crappie. Great job catching them.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Dang!!!!!!!!!1 Those are slabs! Wonder how old that makes it? Gota be 10 yrs,maybe?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice! Nothing like a nice quiet night where you have the lake to yourself pulling in some nice numbers of slabs.
I have to ask...minnows or plastics?


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

ress said:


> Dang!!!!!!!!!1 Those are slabs! Wonder how old that makes it? Gota be 10 yrs,maybe?


They around 7or 8 years Ole friend but crappie down south get this size in 5 years takes a little more here but a great Night fishing. As always FISH On!!!!!


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Lewzer said:


> Nice! Nothing like a nice quiet night where you have the lake to yourself pulling in some nice numbers of slabs.
> I have to ask...minnows or plastics?


Little swim shad plastic and tiny octopus jigs similar to a salt Mr crappie Bait.Very slow presentation soft bite but great action and in a east wind a strong eat wind at that blew my mind. Good luck and as always FISH On!!!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

East not always the least


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Lol apparently not good buddy I think it's more about pressure patterns than wind plus they have to eat something sometime I was there to help them out plus I didn't keep them like to catch crappie just not eat them this time of year. Saugeye way better lol as always FISH On!!!!!


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice Slabs!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Some good crappie fishing!!


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

crittergitter said:


> Some good crappie fishing!!


Learn something new all the time had no idea these fish would feed like that after dark. I have always assumed the hunker down and hide from predators at night over the years I have caught a few after dark but nothing like this. It opens a whole new option for night fishing. GOOD luck and as always FISH On!!!!


----------



## oneton (Jul 29, 2008)

James lucius said:


> So me and a buddy went after work so around 11pm an even in a east blow laid into a legendary night of crappie. 66 fish in under two hours and here are three of the biggest one was 16.25 other over 15
> View attachment 273143
> View attachment 273147
> while my buddy dj here is alot smaller than me at 6,2 270 he still a good size boy should tell ya how big these fish were by the way all catch and release good luck guys and as always FISH On !!!!!!





James lucius said:


> Learn something new all the time had no idea these fish would feed like that after dark. I have always assumed the hunker down and hide from predators at night over the years I have caught a few after dark but nothing like this. It opens a whole new option for night fishing. GOOD luck and as always FISH On!!!!


Great job is this upper lake Erie ?


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Actually just a be Ohio upground nothing fancy bit been killing going tonight post results. Good luck and fish [email protected]


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Update went last night 3 fish moon was full as blow all day though I would destroy them only thing I really caught was zika stupid mosquitos lol can't catch them all everyday but it's sure fun to try good luck and fish on!!!!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

James lucius said:


> Update went last night 3 fish moon was full as blow all day though I would destroy them only thing I really caught was zika stupid mosquitos lol can't catch them all everyday but it's sure fun to try good luck and fish on!!!!


stupid mosquitos
i use skin so soft from avon lady for mosquitos,it work good,
that is yukaliptus oil.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Any reports from you James Lucius? Been fishing?


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

No work work work but gonna get back on them this week boat's itchy to get wet lol miss the water for sure hope your doing well ress talk to ya soon and as always Fish on


----------

